# Question about Rafeno thief pouters



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can allow Rafeno spanish pouters to raise there own young or do you have to have pumpers for them?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I have afriend that had them for years and he told me that the problem is that the beak ar so small that is hard to feed the babies so he used the homers to transfer the eggs too.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So wouldnt the babies beaks also be to small to eat from a homers beak?


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The Rafeno's should have foster parents to feed them. They are able to eat from fosters as baby pigeons stick their beaks inside their parents beaks enabling the food to be regurgitated. Joe


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

you need to transfer the eggs to a foster parents couple, it is very hard to get offspring from Rafeno
Look how short the beak is : 
http://buchones.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/rafeno02.jpg


----------

